# Yongnuo wireless Intervelometer



## Jamesy (Mar 12, 2012)

I was looking into buying an intervalometer and was wondering if anyone had experience with the Yongnuo MC-36R?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YONGNUO-MC-36R-C3-Wireless-Timer-Remote-CANON-5D-II-7D-1D-IV-50D-40D-30D-20D-/330673602061?pt=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item4cfdaebe0d

It seems like it would work with any Canon that has a C8 connector such as the 5D2.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2012)

i have the cable version exact same handpiece and functionality
it works well however the only thing that bugs me alot is there is no on off switch so you have to take the batteries out when you stop using it. really stupid design IMO
Not sure on how much benefit the wireless vs cable version is though the cable version is alot cheaper


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 13, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i have the cable version exact same handpiece and functionality
> it works well however the only thing that bugs me alot is there is no on off switch so you have to take the batteries out when you stop using it. really stupid design IMO
> Not sure on how much benefit the wireless vs cable version is though the cable version is alot cheaper


Thanks.

Does it not shutdown after a period of inactivity? The wireless version would be for studio shots, selfie's or group shots with me in 'em


----------



## pz-photography (Mar 13, 2012)

Get this one  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pixel-TW282-Wireless-Timer-Remote-Canon-EOS-1D-/310318118552?pt=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item484066b698
Much more sophisticated and better build quality!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > i have the cable version exact same handpiece and functionality
> ...


nope It doesn't just runs the batteries out, PITA! but its cheap and functionality is good the counter is super handy for bulb exposures. the only downside is the stupid have to take the batterys out thing
if you have an iphone and a camera with IR and want wireless look at this which I use now aswell
http://www.dslrbot.com/


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2012)

pz-photography said:


> Get this one  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pixel-TW282-Wireless-Timer-Remote-Canon-EOS-1D-/310318118552?pt=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item484066b698
> Much more sophisticated and better build quality!


looks interesting does the handpiece have power on off?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 13, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> pz-photography said:
> 
> 
> > Get this one  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pixel-TW282-Wireless-Timer-Remote-Canon-EOS-1D-/310318118552?pt=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item484066b698
> ...


I'd be curious of this too. It is interseting that it also uses CR2 batteries on the hotshoe portion - I tend to have those kicking around for my Yongnuo RF-602 triggers.

Do you know if the 5D3 also has the C8 connector like the 5D2?

@wickidwombat - how long do the batteries last in the YN if you forget to take them out?


----------



## triggermike (Mar 13, 2012)

I have the wired version - works great. As long as the functions are turned off, the battery drain is minimal (like a digital watch.) Note that your link (and the one I have) is a Nikon style with a Canon plug. A Canon style is also available if that means something to you. The Nikon style version has a larger maximum number of shots if memory serves me right.

There is nothing wrong with the build quality of this item - it's built as good as any full-priced factory product of this type of item. I have not been disappointed with the build quality of anything Yongnuo makes.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 13, 2012)

triggermike said:


> I have the wired version - works great. As long as the functions are turned off, the battery drain is minimal (like a digital watch.) Note that your link (and the one I have) is a Nikon style with a Canon plug. A Canon style is also available if that means something to you. The Nikon style version has a larger maximum number of shots if memory serves me right.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the build quality of this item - it's built as good as any full-priced factory product of this type of item. I have not been disappointed with the build quality of anything Yongnuo makes.


Thanks for the insight. The I posted says "YONGNUO MC-36R/C3 Wireless Timer Remote for CANON 5D II 7D 1D IV 50D 40D 30D 20D". Where do you get Nikon reference from?


----------



## triggermike (Mar 13, 2012)

Strictly the way it looks. The Canon likeness has a thumbwheel to one side for scrolling thru the settings. But I believe it is limited to 99 total exposures versus 399 for the one you're looking at. This aspect makes a difference - you will shoot many frames making a decent timelapse. I believe they both allow "unlimited" exposures when not set on the timer, but you will have to manually stop the sequence. My experience is you set the intervalometer up, walk away and return later when all is over.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 13, 2012)

triggermike said:


> ...399 for the one you're looking at. This aspect makes a difference - you will shoot many frames making a decent timelapse. I believe they both allow "unlimited" exposures when not set on the timer, but you will have to manually stop the sequence. My experience is you set the intervalometer up, walk away and return later when all is over.


The link says "Number of shots 1 to 399,-- (unlimited)"


----------



## triggermike (Mar 13, 2012)

Right, you can set up the device to shoot 1-399 images at a certain interval (say every ten seconds, or whatever) and when it gets to the end it stops - whether you're there or not. When set to unlimited, it keeps shooting until you return and shut it off.


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > pz-photography said:
> ...



Most of Canon's high end dSLRs (the xD and xxD bodies, _except_ the 60D) have what Canon calls an "N3" terminal for remote control (3 prong connector). The rest (xxxD, xxxxD and the 60D) use the "E3" connector (2.5mm 'micro' stereo plug). So, to answer your question: the terminal on the 5D Mark III is the same as the Mark II.

Here it is on the 5D Mark III (upper left):






http://www.dcfever.com/news/readnews.php?id=6365


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 25, 2012)

Interesting, I just tried my Yongnuo Rf-602 via the N3 cable to my 5D3 and while it fires the shutter, the half press does not work to focus the camera as my 40D does. I wonder if there is additional signalling going on from the N3 port on the newer bodies.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 25, 2012)

I think I have a bad trigger, as I tried three others and they work fine.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Mar 25, 2012)

triggermike said:


> I have the wired version - works great. As long as the functions are turned off, the battery drain is minimal (like a digital watch.) Note that your link (and the one I have) is a Nikon style with a Canon plug. A Canon style is also available if that means something to you. The Nikon style version has a larger maximum number of shots if memory serves me right.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the build quality of this item - it's built as good as any full-priced factory product of this type of item. I have not been disappointed with the build quality of anything Yongnuo makes.



Here is one on UK eBay and it doesn't appear to have an on/off button, sadly, I have the wired version and it bugs me having to take the batteries out, might take a while to drain them or not but it will be just typical that they are drained when you need it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TW-282-Wireless-Timer-Remote-Control-Canon-7D-1D-III-5D-II-50D-40D-30D-20D-/280574372830?pt=UK_Photography_DigitalCamAccess_RL&hash=item4153892bde#ht_7382wt_952


----------



## epsiloneri (Mar 25, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> @wickidwombat - how long do the batteries last in the YN if you forget to take them out?



I have the same wired remote, and it takes at least a year before it drains the battery (including light use), so not a problem IMO.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Mar 25, 2012)

epsiloneri said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > @wickidwombat - how long do the batteries last in the YN if you forget to take them out?
> ...



Good to know, cheers.


----------

